# display auto rotation not working help please, newbee......



## shan (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone help please, after installing android display does not rotate at all,except the videos. Checked display settings, rotation is on. Please please help. Thanks


----------



## zhujunsan (Aug 28, 2011)

Go to "Settings" -> "Display" -> Check "Auto-rotate screen".

you can also add widget to your homescreen, power notification bar.

and also, you can set your homescreen orientation from Settings -> ADW Settings->System Preferences->Home Orientation


----------



## shan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks For reply, I already tried display settings, auto rotation is already checked but still screen does not rotate for some reason. Also tried ADW settings which I can change manually to portrait or landscape. Still want auto rotation. Any help will be appreciated.


----------

